
NSA Spying Allegations (1999) - Theodores
http://cryptome.org/echelon-baby.htm
======
Theodores
The substance of the NSA spying allegations was pretty much the same way back
in 1999, i.e. everything intercepted, a 'search engine' so NSA operatives
could pull up whatever they were interested in, widespread targeting of
domestic rather than foreign companies/pressure groups/politicians and,
worryingly, politicians showing outrage (yet hoping the allegations would go
away).

What is particularly dark about this article is what happens when you have a
company like Lockheed Martin in charge of the spying operation and bidding for
contracts that have anything to do with spying. They can spy on their
competitors and make sure that it is always Lockheed Martin (or one of their
contractors) that gets the work.

